# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα σας

## Vrasidas

Καλησπέρα σας και από εμένα.
Το όνομα (παρά το nick name) είναι Διονύσης και είμαι νέος όχι μόνο στην παρέα σας αλλά και στον κόσμο των πουλιών. Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ μετά από ψάξιμο καθώς αποφάσισα να αποκτήσω "παρεάκι" στο πρόσωπο ενός παπαγάλου. 
Τι παπαγάλου; Ποιου; Πως; Γιατί;
Η γνώση και η ιδέα που έχω περί αυτών είναι μηδαμινή. Ξέρω τι ζητάω, δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να προσφέρω, και ποια είναι η προσφορά που υπάρχει στο δικό μου "είδος" ζήτησης. 
Γι' αυτό λοιπόν και βρίσκομαι εδώ.
 :Cool0037: 

Τα υπόλοιπα αφού αρχίσω να διαβάζω τα νήματα και λύνω τις απορίες μου ή απλά μου δημιουργούνται άλλες. 
Θα σας ... ζαλίσω κάποιες φορές, το ομολογώ, ως εντελώς "νέος" στο "άθλημα" και ζητάω από τώρα την κατανόησή σας.

Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες!  :winky: 
Πες μας μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του παπαγάλου που θέλεις, ή τι περιμένεις από αυτόν ! ( π.χ ήρεμος, χαδιάρης , φωνακλάς ... κ.τ.λ)

----------


## Vrasidas

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για το καλοσώρισμα.

Θα ήθελα εναν παπαγάλο  (απ' οσα εχω προλάβει να διαβάσω) με μέτριο μέγεθος, χωρίς να αποκλείω και εντελώς τους μικρούληδες σαν τους pacific parrotlet (εδώ μέσα μόλις το διάβασα) καλή δυνατότητα σε ομιλία και τρικ (θα του κάνω κι εγώ πολλά τρικ καθ' ότι ελαφρά γελωτοποιός  :Stick Out Tongue:  ), με προσδόκιμο ζωής κοντά στα 30 χρόνια και ακόμα περισσότερο αν γίνεται. Ενα μέτριο επίπεδο θορύβου θα ήταν καλό (μην αρχίσουν να μας πετάνε ντομάτες οι γείτονες) αλλά όχι και μούγκα.  Φυσικά θα παίξουν ρόλο οι τιμές, αφού προέρχομαι και από 3ετή ανεργία που μόλις έληξε. 

Αυτά για αρχή, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω 

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να του προσφέρω είναι η απαιτούμενη γνώση για να τον κάνω να νιώσει μαζί μου όσο καλά θέλω να νιώθω κι εγώ με αυτόν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα χαρακτηριστικά που λες είναι όντως καλά και με παραπέμπουν σε ένα είδος παπαγάλου!
Θα σου πρότεινα cockatiel τα οποία είναι μεσαίου προς μικρού μεγέθους πουλιά , υπερφιλικά και χαδιάρικα γεμάτα ενέργεια!

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*


Μετά θα σου πρότεινα άλλα 3 είδη ... μελέτησε τα και αποφάσισε με βάση τα γούστα σου!  :winky: 

1. Plum Headed Parakeet
2. Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus)
3. Senegal parrot

( * πάτησε πάνω τους για να διαβάσεις γι' αυτά!  :winky:  )

----------


## xarhs

καλως ηρθες φιλε...!!!!!!!

εδω θα σου ληθουν ολες οι αποριες.....

----------


## Vrasidas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου και ξεκινάω την εκπαίδευσή μου διαβάζοντας αυτά που μου έστειλες.
Γνωρίζω φυσικά πως δεν επιτρέπεται (και σωστά) η δημόσια συζήτηση για μαγαζιά και εκτροφείς, αλλά θα ήθελα ως πιο παλιός να μου πεις εάν μπορώ να συζητήσω με Προσωπικά Μηνύματα με εσένα ή και κάποιον άλλον από τους φίλους ώστε να μου δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές και κατευθύνσεις και γι' αυτό το θέμα. 

Ολα αυτά φυσικά αφού αποφασίσω πως ακριβώς θα κινηθώ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλως ηρθες Διονυση!




> εάν μπορώ να συζητήσω με Προσωπικά Μηνύματα με εσένα ή και κάποιον άλλον από τους φίλους ώστε να μου δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές και κατευθύνσεις και γι' αυτό το θέμα.


Μπορεις  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

> καλως ηρθες φιλε...!!!!!!!
> 
> εδω θα σου ληθουν ολες οι αποριες.....


Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα φίλε Χάρη. Κρίνοντας από την άμεση αντίδραση και το καλοσώρισμά σας είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό  ::

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Διονύση !!!!! Είμαστε στην διάθεσή σου, να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε, και για να κάνεις τις επιλογές σου αλλά και σε θέματα διατροφής, διαμονής, αναπαραγωγής αλλά και σε θέματα ασθενείας !!!!! Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ευθύμη αλλά και από την πλευρά μου θα σου προτείνω να δεις τα  

*{Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και  η αναπαραγωγή  τους*

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

> Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Διονύση !!!!! Είμαστε στην διάθεσή σου, να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε, και για να κάνεις τις επιλογές σου αλλά και σε θέματα διατροφής, διαμονής, αναπαραγωγής αλλά και σε θέματα ασθενείας !!!!! Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ευθύμη αλλά και από την πλευρά μου θα σου προτείνω να δεις τα  
> 
> *{Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και  η αναπαραγωγή  τους*


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παναγιώτη, θα τα διαβάσω κι αυτά. Εχοντας προλάβει να (μισο)διαβάσω μόνο το πρώτο από τα λινκ του Ευθύμη, παρατηρώ ότι έχει γίνει πολύ καλή και προσεγμένη δουλειά, που λύνει όντως απορίες. 
Φαντάζομαι ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και για τις συμβουλές που θα χρειαστώ αφού αποκτήσω τον φιλαράκο μου. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι βρέθηκα στο σωστό φόρουμ τελικά  :Happy0062:

----------


## xarhs

> . Είμαι σίγουρος ότι βρέθηκα στο σωστό φόρουμ τελικά


γι αυτο να εισαι σιγουρος.....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά,προτείνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω είδη, και θα προσθέσω ακόμα τα English budgies, rosellas, red Rumped Parakkets, Green Cheek Conure & τα κακαρίκια.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά,προτείνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω είδη, και θα προσθέσω ακόμα τα English budgies, rosellas, red Rumped Parakkets & τα κακαρίκια.


Σε ευχαριστώ, θα ψάξω στο φόρουμ να διαβάσω και γι' αυτά  :: 
Επεσε πολύ διάβασμα ξαφνικά  :Anim 59:

----------


## Ρία

Γεια σου Διονυση!! καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!!! βλέπω τα παιδιά σου έχουν βάλει διαβασμα!! χαχαχα

----------


## Vrasidas

> Γεια σου Διονυση!! καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!!! βλέπω τα παιδιά σου έχουν βάλει διαβασμα!! χαχαχα


Απαπα ξαναθυμήθηκα τις εξετάσεις και νομιζα πως τις είχα αφήσει δεκαετίες πίσω μου  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα Ρία.

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο σου πάντως!! αυτο που κάνεις έπρεπε να το κάνουν όλοι!!
δηλαδή πρώτα να διαβάζουν κ να μαθαινουν κ μετά να αγοράζουν!! συνήθως ή κάνουν το αντίθετο κ άλλοι (ακόμα χειρότερα) παραλείπουν το πρώτο!

----------


## Vrasidas

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δε θέλω απλά ένα κατοικίδιο αλλά έναν φίλο. Όπως τον φίλο θα τον τσεκάρεις πρώτα, έτσι πρέπει να ψάξεις και για το φτερωτό/τετράποδο/έρπον φιλαράκι σου. Θεωρώ , είναι αλήθεια, πως είμαι τυχερός που βρήκα το φόρουμ, του οποίου στην αρχή ο όγκος πληροφοριών με τρόμαξε, οφείλω να ομολογήσω, αλλά πιστεύω πως υπάρχει αρκετή διάθεση για βοήθεια από τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα, κι έτσι θα τα βγάλω πέρα  ::

----------


## Ρία

υπάρχει υπάρχει!!! μην ανησυχείς!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς .... με το καιρό θα τα μάθεις!!! Έχεις ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι να διαβάζεις!  :: 
Όπως βλέπεις υπάρχουν ατελείωτα είδη που μπορούμε να σου πούμε!  :winky: 

Βέβαια το προσδόκιμο ζωής τους είναι δύσκολο να φτάνει τα 30 χρόνια σε μεσαίους παπαγάλους, αλλά κάτι θα κάνουμε.. χαχαχα!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε και καμία φωτογραφία στο avatar σου.... θα φαίνεται καλύτερα..  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Βέβαια το προσδόκιμο ζωής τους είναι δύσκολο να φτάνει τα 30 χρόνια σε μεσαίους παπαγάλους, αλλά κάτι θα κάνουμε.. χαχαχα!


Iσως να τον κανουμε να περναει τοσο καλά που να ζήσει καμιά πενηντάρα χρόνια  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Βάλε και καμία φωτογραφία στο avatar σου.... θα φαίνεται καλύτερα..


Χμ...το άβαταρ. Το σκέφτηκα μόλις μπήκα. Μετά αποφάσισα ότι πρώτα θα δω τι παπαγάλο θα πάρω και μετά θα βάλω (συμβολικά) μία φωτό από το είδος/ράτσα του. Και καπάκι μόλις φέρω σπίτι τον ατυχήσαντα μελλοντικό φιλαράκο  :rollhappy:  θα βάλω άβαταρ την φατσα του

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες Διονύση ,καλή συνέχεια στην αναζήτηση σου ...δε είναι τόσο εύκολη η απόφαση αυτή ,υπάρχουν τόσα είδη και χρώματα που τα χάνεις...

----------


## Vrasidas

Τελείωσα μερικά από τα διαβάσματα που μου συστήσατε, και θέλω και πάλι να δώσω συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική σας δουλειά και να πω ευχαριστώ γιατί παίρνω μεγάλη βοήθεια απ' όλα αυτά.
Οι Σενεγαλέζοι που μου προτείνατε μου αρέσουν αρκετά, διάβασα μάλιστα ότι μαθαίνουν και κάποιες λέξεις. 
Επίσης διάβασα ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα μιλήσει ο παπαγάλος παρά τον κόπο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος (οχι πως με ενδιαφέρει να μιλήσει ιδιαίτερα). 
Επίσης με έχουν τραβήξει οι συγκεκριμένοι : *Pacific Parrotlet* σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσω να πάρω "πιτσιρικάκι" (σε μέγεθος)

*Θα ήθελα ομως κυρίως τη γνώμη σας* για τον _Psittacus erithacus erithacus ή Γκρι Αφρικάνικο όπως τον βρήκα στο φόρουμ._  Υπάρχει κάποια ανάλυση για τις ανάγκες και το τι επιβάλλεται να πράξεις έχοντας έναν τέτοιο παπαγάλο στο φόρουμ; Με έχει εντυπωσιάσει και απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν μπορώ να "τρέφω ελπίδες" ή να στραφώ κάπου αλλού.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων (και συνεχίζω το διάβασμα φυσικά....)

----------


## Vrasidas

> Καλώς όρισες Διονύση ,καλή συνέχεια στην αναζήτηση σου ...δε είναι τόσο εύκολη η απόφαση αυτή ,υπάρχουν τόσα είδη και χρώματα που τα χάνεις...


Σίγουρα Γιάννη , ήδη τα έχω χαμένα, τουλάχιστον είναι για ευχάριστο θέμα  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Διονυση εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας. 

Και εδω το υπο-forum Παπαγάλοι. εχεις πολυ διαβασμα μπροστα σου!!  :: 

Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## stephan

> *Θα ήθελα ομως κυρίως τη γνώμη σας* για τον _Psittacus erithacus erithacus ή Γκρι Αφρικάνικο όπως τον βρήκα στο φόρουμ._  Υπάρχει κάποια ανάλυση για τις ανάγκες και το τι επιβάλλεται να πράξεις έχοντας έναν τέτοιο παπαγάλο στο φόρουμ; Με έχει εντυπωσιάσει και απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν μπορώ να "τρέφω ελπίδες" ή να στραφώ κάπου αλλού.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων (και συνεχίζω το διάβασμα φυσικά....)


 Διονιση καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!
 Οι αφρικαν γκρει (ή ζακο) ειναι απο τους εξυπνοτερους παπαγαλους και γενικα με εξαιρετική ικανοτητα ομιλιας. ΑΛΛΑ ειναι μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι με ιδιαιτερες αναγκες, θελουν χορο (ενα μεγαλο κλουβι ειναι απαραίτητο), χρονο (ζουν πολλα χρονια και δενονται με τους ιδιοκτητες τους και αν δεν ασχολησε αρκετα μαζι τους θα ''πέσουν'' σε κατάθλιψη) και φυσικα θελουν χρημα (το κλουβι ενος ζακο θα ειναι αρκετα πιο ακριβο απο το κλουβι ενος μικρου παπαγαλου εκτος αν το κατασκευασεις εσυ, αλλά και ο ιδιος ο παπαγαλος ειναι ιδιαιτερα ακριβος). 
Θελει πολυ σκεψη η αγορα ενος τετοιου παπαγαλου.

----------


## Ρία

> Καλως ηρθες!! Διονυση εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας. 
> 
> Και εδω το υπο-forum Παπαγάλοι. εχεις πολυ διαβασμα μπροστα σου!! 
> 
> Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!


χαχαχαχα!! εδω κ 3εις σελίδες δεν του εχει πει κανένας του ανθρώπου για τον χάρτη!! αυτά είναι!

----------


## Lucky Witch

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δε θέλω απλά ένα κατοικίδιο αλλά έναν φίλο. Όπως τον φίλο θα τον τσεκάρεις πρώτα, έτσι πρέπει να ψάξεις και για το φτερωτό/τετράποδο/*έρπον* φιλαράκι σου. Θεωρώ , είναι αλήθεια, πως είμαι τυχερός που βρήκα το φόρουμ, του οποίου στην αρχή ο όγκος πληροφοριών με τρόμαξε, οφείλω να ομολογήσω, αλλά πιστεύω πως υπάρχει αρκετή διάθεση για βοήθεια από τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα, κι έτσι θα τα βγάλω πέρα


ΕΡΠΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό.

Λοιπόν και τα παρροτλετ είναι πολύ καλά πουλιά για τα οποία διάβασες, αλλά και οι σενεγάλης (έχω 3),είναι τέρατα διανοίας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εμένα ο ένας ξεκίνησε να μιλάει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σκευτείτε όμως και την περίπτωση που δεν μιλήσει....  :winky: 
Για κανένα είδος δεν είναι σίγουρα ότι θα μιλήσει, ακόμη και οι mega-διάνοιες African Grey!

----------


## Vrasidas

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα αν θα μιλήσει αρκεί να περνάει καλά και να .... "ενοχλούμε" ο ένας τον άλλον  :winky: 
Φυσικά αν έχει τη δυνατότητα να μάθει να μιλάει θα μου δώσει ακόμα ένα "παιγνίδι" για να παίξω μαζί του

Μετά από ολονύκτιο (μα το θεό έχω κοιμηθεί μόνο 3 ώρες  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: ) διάβασμα κλίνω περισσότερο προς τα δύο που αναφέρθηκαν πριν, Σενεγάλης και parrotlet. Πιστεύω σύντομα θα κάνω την επιλογή μου

----------


## Vrasidas

Μια άσχετη-σχετική ερώτηση ακόμα φίλοι μου.
Στις διακοπές; Λέει να τον παίρνεις μαζί σου (θα το ήθελα πολύ να πω την αλήθεια) , εννοώ κάνει καλό στο πουλί η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος κτλ;

----------


## Vrasidas

> ΕΡΠΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό.
> 
> Λοιπόν και τα παρροτλετ είναι πολύ καλά πουλιά για τα οποία διάβασες, αλλά και οι σενεγάλης (έχω 3),είναι τέρατα διανοίας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Εμένα ο ένας ξεκίνησε να μιλάει.


Να τα χαίρεσαι τα φιλαράκια σου. Οπως είδες και σε παραπάνω ποστ μου για ένα από τα δύο το σκέφτομαι. Εσύ που έχεις και Σενεγάλης, είναι αναγκαία η συντροφιά; Να πάρω δηλαδή δύο ή αρκεί και ένας; Ενας φαντάζομαι θα είναι ευκολότερο να εκπαιδευτεί, ή και δυσκολότερο να "ζηλέψει"

----------


## Efthimis98

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα αν θα μιλήσει αρκεί να περνάει καλά και να .... "ενοχλούμε" ο ένας τον άλλον


Αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω...
Εμείς πλέον δεν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε άλλο, κατέληξες σε δύο είδη, εσύ αποφασίζεις..... να είναι κατάλληλος για τα γούστα σου!  :winky: 
Πάντως αν θες διατροφικές πληροφορίες κ.τ.λ ... ρώτα μας!  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Α,όσον αφορά για τα διατροφικά και εν γένει τη ζωή του (παιγνίδια, διατροφή, αναπαραγωγή) παρ' όλο που διάβασα αρκετά εδώ μέσα ήδη, πιστεύω ότι την...καθημερινή ονλάιν συμβουλή σας θα την χρειάζομαι για καιρό ακομα  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Να τα χαίρεσαι τα φιλαράκια σου. Οπως είδες και σε παραπάνω ποστ μου για ένα από τα δύο το σκέφτομαι. Εσύ που έχεις και Σενεγάλης, είναι αναγκαία η συντροφιά; Να πάρω δηλαδή δύο ή αρκεί και ένας; Ενας φαντάζομαι θα είναι ευκολότερο να εκπαιδευτεί, ή και δυσκολότερο να "ζηλέψει"


Τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλους τους παπαγάλους... αν έχεις χρόνο για να του κρατάς αρκετές ώρες παρέα, τότε δεν χρειάζεται! Αν όμως δουλεύεις από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, η παρουσία ενός ακόμη θα του κρατάει συντροφιά!
Αν δεν είναι εξημερωμένος ( που συνήθως στα εκτροφεία εξημερωμένους πουλάν ) τότε σαφώς και είναι πιο δύσκολο να τον εκπαιδεύσεις, μιας και δεν θα ζητάει την δικιά σου συντροφιά, αλλά του άλλου πουλιού....

Πάντως για ότι αποφασίσεις να πάρεις, θα σου πρότεινα να είναι μικρό σε ηλικία... μόλις έχει απογαλακτιστεί! Έτσι θα σε μάθει καλύτερα, και θα δεθεί μαζί ακόμη περισσότερο!
Κατά την γνώμη μου μην πάρεις πουλιά που δεν έχουν ταϊστεί καθόλου από τους γονείς τους ( δηλ. έχουν ταϊστεί κατά αποκλειστικότητα στο χέρι ) γιατί όταν μεγαλώσουν θα είναι ευάλωτα σε διάφορες ασθένειες, εφόσον δεν έχουν κάποια " αντισώματα " που παίρνουν από τους γονείς τους.... 




> Στις διακοπές; Λέει να τον παίρνεις μαζί σου (θα το ήθελα πολύ να πω την  αλήθεια) , εννοώ κάνει καλό στο πουλί η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος κτλ;


Στις διακοπές, αν σε έχει συνηθίσει και είναι εξημερωμένος , μπορείς να  τον παίρνεις μαζί σου, και αν μάθει να φοράει και aviator harness τότε  θα τον έχει κι έξω στις βόλτες σου. 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Α,όσον αφορά για τα διατροφικά και εν γένει τη ζωή του (παιγνίδια, διατροφή, αναπαραγωγή) παρ' όλο που διάβασα αρκετά εδώ μέσα ήδη, πιστεύω ότι την...καθημερινή ονλάιν συμβουλή σας θα την χρειάζομαι για καιρό ακομα


Εννοείτε... 
Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνουμε.... γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί να φτάσει την τελειότητα!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλους τους παπαγάλους... αν έχεις χρόνο για να του κρατάς αρκετές ώρες παρέα, τότε δεν χρειάζεται! Αν όμως δουλεύεις από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, η παρουσία ενός ακόμη θα του κρατάει συντροφιά!
> Αν δεν είναι εξημερωμένος ( που συνήθως στα εκτροφεία εξημερωμένους πουλάν ) τότε σαφώς και είναι πιο δύσκολο να τον εκπαιδεύσεις, μιας και δεν θα ζητάει την δικιά σου συντροφιά, αλλά του άλλου πουλιού....
> 
> Πάντως για ότι αποφασίσεις να πάρεις, θα σου πρότεινα να είναι μικρό σε ηλικία... μόλις έχει απογαλακτιστεί! Έτσι θα σε μάθει καλύτερα, και θα δεθεί μαζί ακόμη περισσότερο!
> Κατά την γνώμη μου μην πάρεις πουλιά που δεν έχουν ταϊστεί καθόλου από τους γονείς τους ( δηλ. έχουν ταϊστεί κατά αποκλειστικότητα στο χέρι ) γιατί όταν μεγαλώσουν θα είναι ευάλωτα σε διάφορες ασθένειες, εφόσον δεν έχουν κάποια " αντισώματα " που παίρνουν από τους γονείς τους.... 
> 
> 
> 
> Στις διακοπές, αν σε έχει συνηθίσει και είναι εξημερωμένος , μπορείς να  τον παίρνεις μαζί σου, και αν μάθει να φοράει και aviator harness τότε  θα τον έχει κι έξω στις βόλτες σου. 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..


Με κάλυψες στα περισσότερα  :: 
Κι εγώ το θέλω νεαρό, να έχει μόλις απογαλακτιστεί όπως λες, και ει δυνατόν να το έχουν ταϊσει οι γονείς του. Αυτά θα πρέπει προφανώς να τα ζητήσω στον εκτροφέα που θα επιλέξω έτσι;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αυτά θα πρέπει προφανώς να τα ζητήσω στον εκτροφέα που θα επιλέξω έτσι;


Ακριβώς...  :winky: 
Νομίζω οι καλύτερη εποχή για αγορά είναι είτε άνοιξη είτε από Σεπτέμβριο ( Φθινόπωρο εν ολίγοις ) ... γιατί τότε είναι οι αναπαραγωγές, και είναι γεμάτοι μωρά παπαγαλάκια. Έτσι έχεις την δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Σου προτείνω σενεγαλέζο.Κοίταξε αρχικά και για καιρό είχα έναν μόνο του.Δεν είναι τόσο στην φάση να πέσει σε κατάθλιψη εύκολα,όπως ο ζακο ας πούμε,αλλά αν τον παραμελήσεις αρκετά και δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη φροντίδα, θα κράζει,θα μαδιε΄ται όπως οι ζακο και άλλοι μεγάλοι και μεσαίοι παπαγάλοι.Μπορείς φυσικά να έχεις έναν μόνο του,αρκεί να του αφιερώνεις τον χρόνο που πρέπει.Εγώ μετά όταν πήρα τα άλλα δύο,είχα άγχος πως θα τους δεχτεί κτλ,γιατί κακα τα ψέματα δεν είναι κοκατιλ,είναι μεγαλύτεροι και άλλου τύπου και ιδιοσυγκρασίας παπαγάλοι,αλλά μετά την καραντίνα,τα δέχτηκε την πρώτη μέρα με επιθετικότητα,από την δεύτερη μέρα κοιμούνται και τα τρία μαζί σαν αδερφάκια στο ψηλότερο κλαδί το υκλουβιού.Σίγουρα ένας όμως εκπαιδεύεται καλύτερα.Είναι φοβερή επιλογή ένας σενεγαλέζος,δεν θα το μετανιώσεις.Παρροτλετ είχα παλιότερα,είναι γλύκες και παιχνιδιάρηδες,αλλά αγριεύουν ευκολότερα αν τα παραμελήσεις κάπως.άπο εκεί και πέρα ότι από τα δύο σου αρέσει εσένα και προτιμάς.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Σου προτείνω σενεγαλέζο.Κοίταξε αρχικά και για καιρό είχα έναν μόνο του.Δεν είναι τόσο στην φάση να πέσει σε κατάθλιψη εύκολα,όπως ο ζακο ας πούμε,αλλά αν τον παραμελήσεις αρκετά και δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη φροντίδα, θα κράζει,θα μαδιε΄ται όπως οι ζακο και άλλοι μεγάλοι και μεσαίοι παπαγάλοι.Μπορείς φυσικά να έχεις έναν μόνο του,αρκεί να του αφιερώνεις τον χρόνο που πρέπει.Εγώ μετά όταν πήρα τα άλλα δύο,είχα άγχος πως θα τους δεχτεί κτλ,γιατί κακα τα ψέματα δεν είναι κοκατιλ,είναι μεγαλύτεροι και άλλου τύπου και ιδιοσυγκρασίας παπαγάλοι,αλλά μετά την καραντίνα,τα δέχτηκε την πρώτη μέρα με επιθετικότητα,από την δεύτερη μέρα κοιμούνται και τα τρία μαζί σαν αδερφάκια στο ψηλότερο κλαδί το υκλουβιού.Σίγουρα ένας όμως εκπαιδεύεται καλύτερα.Είναι φοβερή επιλογή ένας σενεγαλέζος,δεν θα το μετανιώσεις.Παρροτλετ είχα παλιότερα,είναι γλύκες και παιχνιδιάρηδες,αλλά αγριεύουν ευκολότερα αν τα παραμελήσεις κάπως.άπο εκεί και πέρα ότι από τα δύο σου αρέσει εσένα και προτιμάς.


H αλήθεια είναι οτι ο Σενεγαλέζος με ανησυχούσε ακριβώς γι' αυτά , δηλαδή αν είναι επιθετικός ή αν πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη. Για τις ώρες που θα ασχολούμαι το μόνο εύκολο, συνήθως μετά την ώρα επιστροφής μου από τη δουλειά και 9 στις 10 φορές ο νέος μου φίλος θα είναι το μόνιμο αντικείμενο ασχολίας μου. Αλλωστε γι' αυτό τον παίρνω , όχι για να τον παρατήσω σε μια γωνιά όταν τον "βαρεθώ".
Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν αυτή, να πάρω έναν και μετά από καιρό, και αφού με έχει γνωρίσει και αποδεχτεί, και ειναι "ανετος" στο χώρο να του πάρω και συντροφιά.

Η ερώτηση που θα ήθελα να σου κάνω (και σε όλους τους φίλους φυσικά) είναι τι γίνεται αν αποφασίσω να πάρω τον μεγάλο (τον Σενεγαλέζο) και μετά από 1-2 χρόνια πάρω και ένα parrotlet (σε διαφορετικά κλουβάκια πάντοτε εννοείται). Θα υπάρξει "ενταση" μεταξύ τους, πάντα με δεδομένο ότι δεν θα "προτιμάω" κάποιον (οκ, ανοικτά τουλάχιστον  :winky:  )
Είναι προτιμότερο δηλαδή να αφοσιώνομαι σε ένα "είδος" παπαγάλου (μεγάλους) ή μπορώ να πάρω, εφ' οσον θεωρήσω ότι τα "κατάφερα" μαζί τους και άλλων ειδών και μεγεθών;

Αν χαζοφέρνουνε κάπως οι ερωτήσεις μου *κράξτε* ελεύθερα  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δεν υπάρχουν χαζές ερωτήσεις,μόνο χαζά και ξερόλικα μυαλά Διονύση.Είχα παλιά διαφορετικά είδη, και πρόσφατα δηλαδή ακόμα διατηρούσα διαφορετικά είδh και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα εγώ προσωπικά με τα πουλιά,αλλά και αυτά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα ζήλιες.Από την στιγμή πάντα που ήταν στο κλουβί τους το καθένα ετσι;Όταν τα είχα έξω τα είχα υπο επίβλεψη,αλλά είναι πολλές οι περιπτώσεις που και διαφορετικά είδη παπαγάλων τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους,πάτα στο google, να δεις διάφορες φωτογραφίες ειδών που είναι κολλητάρια.Οπότε μπορείς άφοβα να πάρεις παρροτλετ όποτε θελήσεις,έχουμε μέλη εδώ που διατηρούν πολλά και διαφορετικά είδη παπαγάλων σπίτια τους χωρίς να υπάρχει θέμα ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ λογικές οι ερωτήσεις σου .... και γιατί να σε κράξουμε;   :: 

Βεβαίως θα μπορέσουν να συνυπάρξουν ελεύθερα ( αν εξημερωθούν ) σε κάποιο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού - υπό την επίβλεψή σου - αλλά σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά.
Μπορείς να ασχολείσαι με δύο είδη, και αν αποκτήσεις εμπειρία πάνω στους παπαγάλους μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε μεγαλύτερα είδη, τα οποία σαφώς και θα έχουν μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

Οπως έλεγα και στον Ευθύμη σε μια "πριβέ" συνομιλία μας (τι σου κάνουν οι συμπτώσεις , σου αλλάζουν ενίοτε τη ζωή) μόλις είδα από κοντά ένα "άρτι παραληφθέν" parrotlet σε μπλε χρωματισμό, που το επιδύκνειε με καμάρι η "μαμά" του. 

Να πω την αμαρτία μου την ζήλεψα, οπότε ... δε θελω και πολύ.

(Μεγάλη μου παράλειψη που δεν το τραβηξα φωτό να σας το παραθέσω, αλλά θα παλιώσω και θα μάθω να μη χάνω τις ευκαιρίες)

Οσον αφορά το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα στο να συνυπάρξουν τα διαφορετικά είδη (υπό προϋποθέσεις πάντα φυσικά) με χαροποιεί αφάνταστα καθώς είτε μικροί, είτε μεγάλοι , είτε με πολλά χρώματα είτε όχι, νομίζω από το λίγο που έχω ασχοληθεί ότι αξίζουν όλα μια προσπάθεια για καλύτερη ζωή και μια θέση στην καρδιά μας.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βούρ στο ψητό τότε Διονύση ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Eχετε δίκιο. Αφού η μοίρα "αποφάσισε" (ή έστω μου έδωσε το σπρώξιμο που χρειαζόμουνα γι' αυτό που υποσυνείδητα ίσως είχα ήδη αποφασίσει) ο πρώτος (από τους αρκετούς ελπίζω) φίλους μου θα είναι ένα parrotlet.

Ωστόσο μέχρι να φτάσω εκεί έχω αρκετό δρόμο. Οπως είπα και πριν προηγούνται τα ... προικιά του μικρού για να τα βρεί όλα έτοιμα όταν "μετακομίσει" σε μένα. Φυσικά θα χρειαστώ (ξανά) τη βοήθειά σας. Πάω από την αρχή.

Κλουβάκι. Μιλώντας με τον φίλο Ευθύμη αποφάσισα για κάτι τέτοιο :

Μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο για το είδος του παπαγάλου που θέλω αλλά σκέφτηκα... και γιατί όχι; Γιατί να του πάρω σπιτάκι και όχι ... βίλα;  ::  Εάν παρ' όλα αυτά θεωρείτε ότι δεν είναι σωστό θα δεχτώ κάθε συμβουλή. 
Φυσικά θα φροντίσω και για τη διακόσμηση και τα παιγνίδια. Και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται. Επίσης κάθε συμβουλή θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Πάμε στα ... επόμενα. Θα επικοινωνήσω , έχοντας το θάρρος της πρώτης γνωριμίας , με τους φίλους που ήδη έκανα εδώ , για ερωτήσεις που αφορούν θέματα που λόγω των κανόνων δεν είναι δυνατόν να συζητηθούν δημόσια.  :Big Grin: 
Και μετά; Εδώ έρχεται η μεγάλη μου "φρίκη". 
Για την διατροφή και την κοινωνικοποίηση του πουλιού διάβασα ήδη αρκετά στο φόρουμ και νομίζω πως καλύπτουν αρκετές απορίες. Παρ' όλα αυτά το άγχος υπάρχει. Τι πρέπει να γίνει και με ποια σειρά; Νομίζω ότι και αυτά θα τα μάθω με τον καιρό τους και θα έχω και την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση  :: . 

Για την ώρα μένω στα πρώτα έξοδα, για την ετοιμασία του εξοχικού του νέου μέλους της οικογένειας. Και περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας και τις συμβουλές σας σε ότι αφορά το κλουβί και ότι άλλο θα έπρεπε να προμηθευτώ.
Μέχρι να αποφασίσω πως και τι θα πάρω από τα παραπάνω, θα συνεχίσω φυσικά το διάβασμα.

----------


## saxo_29

Φιλε Διονυση καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας...και καλο ξεκινημα στην νεα σου δουλια.

----------


## Vrasidas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Κώστα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτό το κλουβί είναι πολύ καλά, όπως σου είπα και σε π.μ , ειδικά αν είναι και γεμάτο με ξύλινα παιχνίδια και κούνιες!  :winky: 
Τα parrtlet να ξέρεις είναι μικρά αλλά υπερκινητικά ... 
Δες αυτό το άρθρο όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση! Είναι βέβαια για cockatiel, αλλά ακολουθείς τα ίδια βήματα με κάθε είδους παπαγάλου!

1. Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
2.Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.

Για την διατροφή αυτό θα σε καλύψει!!!!  :winky: 

1.Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

----------


## Vrasidas

> Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτό το κλουβί είναι πολύ καλά, όπως σου είπα και σε π.μ , ειδικά αν είναι και γεμάτο με ξύλινα παιχνίδια και κούνιες! 
> Τα parrtlet να ξέρεις είναι μικρά αλλά υπερκινητικά ... 
> Δες αυτό το άρθρο όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση! Είναι βέβαια για cockatiel, αλλά ακολουθείς τα ίδια βήματα με κάθε είδους παπαγάλου!
> 
> 1. Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
> 2.Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.
> 
> Για την διατροφή αυτό θα σε καλύψει!!!! 
> 
> 1.Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη , τα είχα όντως διαβάσει τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα (και έχω τυπώσει και ολόκληρα....thread ήδη). Τώρα σιγουρεύομαι ότι κοίταζα τουλάχιστον τα σωστά. Είναι παρήγορο και ελπιδοφόρο όταν ξέρεις ότι θα βρεις τη βοήθεια που χρειάζεσαι άμεσα και υπεύθυνα. 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας, πιό πολύ για την νέα παρέα που απέκτησα για να τα λέμε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α, και η προετοιμασία των φρούτων/λαχανικών πριν τα δώσουμε στο φτερωτό φιλαράκι μας!  :Happy: 

1. Προετοιμασία φρούτων και λαχανικών πριν τοποθετηθούν στο κλουβί

----------


## Vrasidas

Εξαιρετικά άρθρα, με λεπτομέρεια που βοηθούν πολύ ακόμα και έναν άσχετο όπως εγώ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις το παρροτλετ που επιθυμείς, είναι καταπληκτικά πουλάκια,και για το μέγεθος τους, έχουν χαρακτήρα μεγάλου παπαγάλου,είχα παλιά ένα θηλυκό,που δυστυχώς μου έφαγαν,δεν το μετανιώνω λεπτό για την ράτσα αυτή,και ευελπιστώ στο μέλλον να πάρω πάλι.
Αν και κάποια από τα αγαπημένα μου είδη είναι οι σενεγάλης και τα κοκατιλ,τα παρροτλετ είναι επίσης αξιολάτρευτοι.
Χαίρομαι που διαβάζεις και που κατέληξες σε τόσο καλό είδος παπαγάλου.

----------


## Vrasidas

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι, με την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας, απλά περιμένω να απογαλακτιστεί το παπαγαλάκι μου. Σε 1,5 μήνα περίπου θα γίνει αυτό μου είπε ο άνθρωπος, και με εχει πιασει ανυπομονησία.
Μεχρι τότε, και με δεδομένο ότι μόλις μας....κοπηκε η άδεια λόγω φόρτου εργασίας (&&@@#@) αρχίζω να απασχολούμαι με το να του φτιάξω παιγνίδια, το νέο του σπίτι ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και αρκετά άλλα. Θα φάω αρκετές γλιστρίδες και αρκετές θα τις δείτε και σε φωτος αφού σκοπεύω να δημοσιεύω , έτσι για να γελάμε. (λέω να του φτιάξω κι ένα πάρκο, που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα κάνει αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να το χρησιμοποιήσει, κι εκεί μάλλον θα πέσει της αρκούδας ο γέλωτας)  :rollhappy: 

Διάβασα σχεδόν όλο το φόρουμ που αφορά τους παπαγάλους , αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις, αρχάριος παραμένω. Πάντως αν και ελάχιστες μέρες εδώ ξέρω πολύ περισσότερα απ' οσα πριν. Και το κυριότερο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι έχω υποστήριξη και βοήθεια.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με το καλο να δεχτεις το μικρακι σου Διονυση!  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Διονυση βρες απο τωρα τροπο να του κρυβεις τους καπνους και τις πιπες... 
Οταν με το καλο το φερεις σπιτι, θα δεις τι ωραια θα ειναι το απογευματακι να κανετε παρεα στο μπαλκονι...να καπνιζεις κανενα ωραιο αρωματικο και να τα λετε. Φυσικα οταν καπνιζεις θα το κανεις "λιγο" ποιο μακρια μην τον παιρνουν τα ντουμανια :Cool0037: 

Αντε με το καλο να τον δεχτεις.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Διονυση βρες απο τωρα τροπο να του κρυβεις τους καπνους και τις πιπες... 
> Οταν με το καλο το φερεις σπιτι, θα δεις τι ωραια θα ειναι το απογευματακι να κανετε παρεα στο μπαλκονι...να καπνιζεις κανενα ωραιο αρωματικο και να τα λετε. Φυσικα οταν καπνιζεις θα το κανεις "λιγο" ποιο μακρια μην τον παιρνουν τα ντουμανια
> 
> Αντε με το καλο να τον δεχτεις.


Α,ναι το σκέφτηκα αυτό και θα το ελαττώσω το καπνισμα. Οσο για καπνό θα πάρω αυτόν με το άρωμα βανίλια και θα τον τσεκαρω μεχρι να δω ποιον....προτιμάει να μυρίζει έστω και λίγο  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
Τώρα αμα τον δω καμιά μέρα, θεριακλή στο μπαλκόνι, να φουμάρει κανέναν Bob's Chokolate Flake, την καναμε απο κουπες  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να τον αποκτήσεις τον μικρό σου φίλο!!!  :Happy: 
Όχι να το ελαττώσεις... να το κόψεις! Και εσένα βλάπτει αλλά και το φτερωτό σου φίλο μπορεί να βλάψει, προκαλώντας του αναπνευστικά προβλήματα!  :winky: 

* Δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι άλλο, τα είπαμε όλα με p.m .

----------


## saxo_29

> Α,ναι το σκέφτηκα αυτό και θα το ελαττώσω το καπνισμα. Οσο για καπνό θα πάρω αυτόν με το άρωμα βανίλια και θα τον τσεκαρω μεχρι να δω ποιον....προτιμάει να μυρίζει έστω και λίγο 
> Τώρα αμα τον δω καμιά μέρα, θεριακλή στο μπαλκόνι, να φουμάρει κανέναν Bob's Chokolate Flake, την καναμε απο κουπες


Χαχαχαχα Μολις μυρησει ο δικος μου Βανιλια, προπαντων Danish vanilla mixture η WO Larsen signature.... εκει να δεις χαρες που κανει :Happy0196: 
Τρεχει πανω κατω στην πατηθρα του και λεει,και λεει...
Οταν μυρησει ομως λατακια καθετε σε ενα σημειο και μπινελικωνει ( κραζει )

----------


## Vrasidas

> Χαχαχαχα Μολις μυρησει ο δικος μου Βανιλια, προπαντων Danish vanilla mixture η WO Larsen signature.... εκει να δεις χαρες που κανει
> Τρεχει πανω κατω στην πατηθρα του και λεει,και λεει...
> Οταν μυρησει ομως λατακια καθετε σε ενα σημειο και μπινελικωνει ( κραζει )


Φτου και κάνω λατάκια  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 
Δεν πειράζει θα τρώμε και οι δύο απο το σουπιοκόκαλο και θα βολευόμαστε 

(off topic καλός ο Λαρσεν αλλά ακριβός πανάθεμά τον)

----------


## Vrasidas

> * Δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι άλλο, τα είπαμε όλα με p.m .


Ουουου καλά να είμαστε και έχουμε να πουμε πολλά για πολύ καιρό ακόμα  :winky:

----------


## marina kleopatra

καλως ηρθες Διονυση!!και γω νεα και απειρη! σε καταλαβαινω!προσωπικα ηδη τους εχω τρελανει με τις ερωτησεις και το αγχος μου και εχω πολυυυ δρομο ακομα!καλη διαμονη και με το καλο να υποδεχθεις το φιλαρακι σου!

----------

